# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دنبال یه معجزه ام (بیایین پای دردودلم ولی لطفا کمک هم کنین)

## Sama.h

جریان از این قراره که من تا قبل دهم فشار مدرسه تیز و نمونه روم بود که آزمون اونارو قبول شم حالا زد و نمونه قبول شدم بعدشم از تابستون نهم به دهم نشستم به خوندن برا کنکور گفتم از الان میخونم و آخرش هیچ پشیمانی ندارم در طول این مدت شش هفته مشاور جدی و غیر جدی داشتم دو سه تایشون کلا به دردم خوردن بقیشون ولی داغون و به فکر پول فقط اون دو سه تا هم به فکر بودن ولی خب راهنمایی میکردن و راهنمایی هاتون به پیشرفتم کمک میکرد اولا با تراز ۴۶۰۰اینا شروع کردم تابستون دهم یازدهم رسیدم به پنج و صد و رو همون موندم نوسانی نداشتم زیاد درسمو میخوندم کلی تست کلی آزمون ولی سر جلسه ازمونا دریغ از نتیجه گرفتن البته که تلاش الآنم که تابستون رفتن به دوازدهم بیشتر از قبله ولی اونموقع هم واقعا کم نذاشتم کلا گوشی استفاده نکردم تفریحاتم مختصر و به روز بعد آزمون موکول میشد هیچ روزی تا الان مطالعه ام به صفر نرسیده بوده ناامید شم ولی خوندم اما دریغ از نتیجه الان ترازام تو ازمونا میانگین ۵۴۰۰عه و بالاترین ترازم آزمون اول تابستون قلم چی ۶۵۰۰ با هر مشاوری صحبت کردم چون دیده کم نمیذارم و مونده مشکل چیه میگه همه چی شانسه یا هنوز زوده برا نتیجه گیری یا عجله نکن بالاخره نتیجه میگیری و... گوشم از این حرفا پره شما دیگه میدونین چی میگم باید نتیجه بگیری تا انگیزه بیشتر شه من موندم آخه من میخونم مگه نباید یکم پیشرفت رو داشته باشم؟؟؟؟؟پس کو الآنم با این مشاور آخری حرف زدم این کلا به جای راهکار همه ریش و قیچی داده دست خودم میگه تو بزرگ شدی بگرد راه چاره پیدا کن آخه آدم حسابی اگه به پیدا کردن بود دو ساله گشتم چرا هیچی نی میخوام باهاش قطع کنم مشکلی تو برنامه ریختن ندارم عملا مشکلم اینه چیا باعث میشه با تلاشم همچنان نتیجه این باشه حدودی بخوام بگم برا اختصاصیا هفتگی ۷۰۰تست و ۶۰ساعت مطالعه دارم(لطفا به مشاور گرفتنم خرده نگیرین من اینقدر فشار روم هست که نیاز دارم یکی کنارم باشه و حرفامو بشنوه و راهنمایی کنه)

----------


## Sama.h

کنکور امسال رو هم آزمایشی دادم رفتیم ۲۳هزار شد

----------


## Sama.h

یعنی کسی نیست کمک کنه؟رتبه برتری رو نمی‌شناسین راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sama.h



----------


## Sama.h



----------


## Sama.h

اینا هم درصدامه

----------


## Fatigue

از خودت آزمون زماندار میگیری؟ آزمونارو تحلیل میکنی؟ شاید مشکلت اینه که فقط میخونی باید تو فواصل زمانی از خونده اات آزمون بگیری اشکالاتت رو بفهمی و روشون وقت بذاری این کارو میکنی؟

----------


## Sama.h

> از خودت آزمون زماندار میگیری؟ آزمونارو تحلیل میکنی؟ شاید مشکلت اینه که فقط میخونی باید تو فواصل زمانی از خونده اات آزمون بگیری اشکالاتت رو بفهمی و روشون وقت بذاری این کارو میکنی؟


آره هم زماندار میزنم هم اشکالاتمو تحلیل و بررسی میکنم

----------


## Sama.h

کسی نبود کمک کنه برم تیتر جذاب بزنم؟؟؟

----------


## _Dawn_

> کسی نبود کمک کنه برم تیتر جذاب بزنم؟؟؟


با این ساعت مطالعه و تستهای زیاد همراه آزمون و تحلیل کامل این نتیجه رو میگیرین یحتمل بازده مطالعه پایینی دارین
شما در طول روز پشت سر هم چند ساعت مطالعه میکنین؟

----------


## Saudade

یک نکته ای که من فهمیدم اینه که شما حدودا از هر 3 سوال یکیش رو نزده میذارین...خب این نشان دهنده ی این هست که شما مدیریت زمانتون به خوبی صورت نمیگیره و حتما قبل از آزمون باید تست زمان دار کار کرده باشید. با توجه به این که قلمچی شرکت میکنید بهترین راهکار این هست که همون آزمونی که قلمچی تو پنل میذاره و مال سال پیش هست رو به صورت یک پیش آزمون زمان دار کار کنید( چهارشنبه یا پنج شنبه) و سعی کنید اگه استراتژی حل سوالی تا سی چهل ثانیه به ذهنتون نرسید، علامتش بزنید و برید باقی سوالا، و در وقت باقی مونده برمیگردید بیشتر روشون فکر میکنید. کلیک کردنِ زیاد از حد رو یسری سوالِ مشکل باعث میشه شما برا سوالایی که بلد هستید هم زمان کم بیارید.
مورد دوم هم این که کیفیت مطالعه خودتون رو بالاتر ببرید خصوصا تو درس فیزیک. پیشنهاد من اینه که مثلا تو درس فیزیک به این صورت عمل کنید:
- یک کتابِ خوب مثل خیلی سبز یا میکرو تهیه کنید
- درسنامه اش رو بخونید 
- تست های ضریب 3 یا 5 رو به صورت آموزشی و بدون زمان حل کنید
- تست هایی که به جواب نرسیدید رو اول سعی کنید با مراجعه به درسنامه جواب بدید... اگر حل نشد به پاسخنامه مراجعه کنید.
- البته پاسخنامه ی همه تست ها(حتی اونایی که درست زدید) رو بخونید و اگر نکته ای اضافه بود به درسنامه اضافه کنید.
حالا شما به یک تسلط نسبی از فصل مورد نظر رسیدید. اگر بازم وقت داشتید سوالات باقی مونده رو زمان دار بزنید. مثلا هر 10 سوال رو تو 20 دقیقه حل کنید. این بار اگه درصد معقولی داشتید( مثلا 5 - 6 تا سوال از 10 تا رو درست زدید ) فقط پاسخنامه ی سوالاتی که غلط زدید رو بخونید و برگردید به درسنامه و ببینید ایراد از کجای کار بوده...چرا استراتژیِ حل سوال رو که تو درسنامه گفته شده بود رو به خوبی پیاده نکردید رو مسئله.
این الگوریتم پیشنهادی من برای مطالعه دروس مختلف بود.
امیدوارم مفید باشه و نتیجه بگیرید ازش...

----------


## Sama.h

> با این ساعت مطالعه و تستهای زیاد همراه آزمون و تحلیل کامل این نتیجه رو میگیرین یحتمل بازده مطالعه پایینی دارین
> شما در طول روز پشت سر هم چند ساعت مطالعه میکنین؟


حدود ۹ یا ۱۰ ساعت

----------


## Sama.h

> یک نکته ای که من فهمیدم اینه که شما حدودا از هر 3 سوال یکیش رو نزده میذارین...خب این نشان دهنده ی این هست که شما مدیریت زمانتون به خوبی صورت نمیگیره و حتما قبل از آزمون باید تست زمان دار کار کرده باشید. با توجه به این که قلمچی شرکت میکنید بهترین راهکار این هست که همون آزمونی که قلمچی تو پنل میذاره و مال سال پیش هست رو به صورت یک پیش آزمون زمان دار کار کنید( چهارشنبه یا پنج شنبه) و سعی کنید اگه استراتژی حل سوالی تا سی چهل ثانیه به ذهنتون نرسید، علامتش بزنید و برید باقی سوالا، و در وقت باقی مونده برمیگردید بیشتر روشون فکر میکنید. کلیک کردنِ زیاد از حد رو یسری سوالِ مشکل باعث میشه شما برا سوالایی که بلد هستید هم زمان کم بیارید.
> مورد دوم هم این که کیفیت مطالعه خودتون رو بالاتر ببرید خصوصا تو درس فیزیک. پیشنهاد من اینه که مثلا تو درس فیزیک به این صورت عمل کنید:
> - یک کتابِ خوب مثل خیلی سبز یا میکرو تهیه کنید
> - درسنامه اش رو بخونید 
> - تست های ضریب 3 یا 5 رو به صورت آموزشی و بدون زمان حل کنید
> - تست هایی که به جواب نرسیدید رو اول سعی کنید با مراجعه به درسنامه جواب بدید... اگر حل نشد به پاسخنامه مراجعه کنید.
> - البته پاسخنامه ی همه تست ها(حتی اونایی که درست زدید) رو بخونید و اگر نکته ای اضافه بود به درسنامه اضافه کنید.
> حالا شما به یک تسلط نسبی از فصل مورد نظر رسیدید. اگر بازم وقت داشتید سوالات باقی مونده رو زمان دار بزنید. مثلا هر 10 سوال رو تو 20 دقیقه حل کنید. این بار اگه درصد معقولی داشتید( مثلا 5 - 6 تا سوال از 10 تا رو درست زدید ) فقط پاسخنامه ی سوالاتی که غلط زدید رو بخونید و برگردید به درسنامه و ببینید ایراد از کجای کار بوده...چرا استراتژیِ حل سوال رو که تو درسنامه گفته شده بود رو به خوبی پیاده نکردید رو مسئله.
> این الگوریتم پیشنهادی من برای مطالعه دروس مختلف بود.
> امیدوارم مفید باشه و نتیجه بگیرید ازش...


اول بگم مرسی از وقتی که گذاشتی و توضیح دادی درمورد مواردی که گفتید اکثرا رو انجام دادم موارد آموزشی رو اما موارد آزمونی رو نه
درمورد ریاضی پیشنهادی ندارید؟منبعم گاج و جزوه دبیر بوده

----------


## Saudade

> اول بگم مرسی از وقتی که گذاشتی و توضیح دادی������ درمورد مواردی که گفتید اکثرا رو انجام دادم موارد آموزشی رو اما موارد آزمونی رو نه
> درمورد ریاضی پیشنهادی ندارید؟منبعم گاج و جزوه دبیر بوده


گاج رو خودم مطالعه نکردم نمیدونم چطوره ولی اگه درسنامه اش رو میفهمید و از پس تست هاش برمیایید باهاش برین جلو، در غیر این صورت پیشنهادم خیلی سبز یا مهروماه جامع هست.

----------


## _Dawn_

> حدود ۹ یا ۱۰ ساعت


۱۰ ساعت پشت سر هم مطالعه می کنید؟
یا مثلا هر دو ساعت یه ربع استراحت میکنین؟

----------


## مالفیسنت

بودم بودم فایدع نداره |هرچی بودی تموم شد حالا چی؟
کار درست برای ی کنکوری مشخصه چیع (منابع مشخص،درس خوندن ،مرور و... ) خط درست و بگیر برو جلو |معجزه ساخته ذهن ما آدماست .تامام

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

سلام. خوبین؟ 

اول بگم که آقا saudade نکات خیلی خیلی خوبی رو گفتن واقعاً. دمشون گرم.( شرمنده آقا saudade، من اسمتون رو نمیدونستم.)

چند تا سوال از خدمتتون داشتم که یکیش کپی سوال آقا امیره:

۱-شما طول روز چند ساعت پشت سر هم مطالعه دارین؟ منظور از پشت سر هم، مطالعه پیوسته و بی‌توقف و استراحته. آیا قبلاً هم تو امتحانات مدرسه و ... هم تجربه این شیوه خوندن رو داشتین؟ نتایجش چطور بوده؟

۲-شما وقتی آزمون‌ها رو تحلیل میکنین، میبینین که جواب اکثریت سوال‌ها رو بلدین ولی سرجلسه آزمون نتونستین ازشون بهره برداری کنین یا اینکه نه، کلا اون سوال رو تو هیچ حالت دیگه‌ای، اعم از شرایط آزمون یا غیرآزمون، نمیتونین حل کنین؟

۳-میشه نحوه تحلیل تست‌های روزانتون رو بگین؟ چیکار میکنین برای تست های صحیح؟ اونایی که نمیتونین حل کنین رو چطور؟ و اونایی که غلط حل میکنین رو چطور؟

شرمنده زیادم شد.

----------


## Arnold

دنبال معجزه نباش 
اگه ساعت مطالعه بالا و با کیفیت داری
از روش های مطالعه و منابع خودت مطمعنی 
مشکل تمرکز هم نداری
هرشب روتین داری
هر شب حد اقل دوتا درس کوییز مبحثی زماندار حل میکنی 
و تحلیل میکنی 
مرور کل روز رو در آخر برنامه هرروز رعایت میکنی
مرور مطالب قبلی رو در حد تورق قبل از شروع مبحث
جدید انجام میدی
قبل از هر آزمون جمع بندی و حل آزمون مشابه سال های قبل رو انجام دادی
و مهارت مدیریت سر جلسه هم داری 
شما رو دعوت میکنم به حفظ پیوستگی پیشرفت هم بصورت کوانتومی سر و کلش پیدا میشه

----------


## Fatemeh873

مشاور اخریت راست گفته،مشاور از کجا بفهمه مشکل کارت کجاست،مشاور فقط در صورتیکه خودت گیر کارت فهمیدی میتونه بهت راهکار بده.
ما هم نه میدونیم غ هات بخاطر چیه نه نزده هات و فقط پیشنهاد میدیم خودتی که باید تحلیل ازمونو جدی تر بگیری هی ازمون و خطا کنی دستت بیاد.
من جات بودم کلا میچسبیدم به تحلیل ازمون و هی از خودم ازمون میگرفتم تا بالاخره دلیلش در بیاد.

حالا کتابایی که واسه هر درس رو میزنی رو کامل میگی؟
حداقل دو کتاب تست برای هر درس بنظرم لازمه برای درصد خوب.
تو طول سال دهم و بعدش یازدهم چه منابعی میزدی؟

----------


## Sama.h

> ۱۰ ساعت پشت سر هم مطالعه می کنید؟
> یا مثلا هر دو ساعت یه ربع استراحت میکنین؟


نه با استراحت

----------


## Sama.h

> بودم بودم فایدع نداره |هرچی بودی تموم شد حالا چی؟
> کار درست برای ی کنکوری مشخصه چیع (منابع مشخص،درس خوندن ،مرور و... ) خط درست و بگیر برو جلو |معجزه ساخته ذهن ما آدماست .تامام


به این آسانی هم که میگی نیست وگرنه همه الان به اون چیزی که میخواستندمیرسیدن

----------


## Sama.h

> گاج رو خودم مطالعه نکردم نمیدونم چطوره ولی اگه درسنامه اش رو میفهمید و از پس تست هاش برمیایید باهاش برین جلو، در غیر این صورت پیشنهادم خیلی سبز یا مهروماه جامع هست.


مشکل فقط منبع نیست که میخونم با تست زیاد میرم سر آزمون ولی درصدو ببین آخه 
ببین سودابه جان مشکلات من یه جورین که راه حل کلی دادن توشون جواب نیست مثلا ریاضی رو ممکنه یه آزمون بتونم با همون روش و تست و کتاب جواب بگیرم یه آزمون دیگه نه

----------


## Sama.h

> سلام. خوبین؟ 
> 
> اول بگم که آقا saudade نکات خیلی خیلی خوبی رو گفتن واقعاً. دمشون گرم.( شرمنده آقا saudade، من اسمتون رو نمیدونستم.)
> 
> چند تا سوال از خدمتتون داشتم که یکیش کپی سوال آقا امیره:
> 
> ۱-شما طول روز چند ساعت پشت سر هم مطالعه دارین؟ منظور از پشت سر هم، مطالعه پیوسته و بی‌توقف و استراحته. آیا قبلاً هم تو امتحانات مدرسه و ... هم تجربه این شیوه خوندن رو داشتین؟ نتایجش چطور بوده؟
> 
> ۲-شما وقتی آزمون‌ها رو تحلیل میکنین، میبینین که جواب اکثریت سوال‌ها رو بلدین ولی سرجلسه آزمون نتونستین ازشون بهره برداری کنین یا اینکه نه، کلا اون سوال رو تو هیچ حالت دیگه‌ای، اعم از شرایط آزمون یا غیرآزمون، نمیتونین حل کنین؟
> ...


در پاسخ سوال اول مطالعه پشت سر هم که نمیشه یک و نیم ساعتی یا دوساعته میخونم بعد استراحت منظورتون و از این سوال متوجه نمیشم
در پاسخ به سوال دوم 
سوال دوم تحلیل که میکنم متفاوته ولی اکثر اوقات این مورد که سر جلسه بلند نبودم ولی تو خونه تونستم حل کنم پیش اومده درمورد یه سری استان بوده در هر دو صورت نتونستم یه وقتایی هم چون تو اون مبحث مشکل عمقی دارم خیلی پیش میاد سوالاشو بلد نباشم
درمورد سوال سومتون کلا دور اول تست زنی چه سوالی درست باشه چه غلط چه جواب نداده حتما تو تحلیل با دقت جواب رو میخونم نکته ای داشتن لازم باشه برمیدارم ولی اگه مرور باشه سوالای غلط و نزده رو فقط تو تحلیلام جوابشو با دقت میخونم درمورد غلط‌ها اینو بگم تستی رو بلد نباشم تو اموزشیا اول تمام تلاشمو برا حلش میکنم اگه نشد میرم پاسخنامه متوجه نشدم باز از یکی میپرسم یا علامت میزنم بعد از دبیر لبپرسم در کل علامت میخوره برا نزده هم دیگه نمی‌دونم چه نکته ای تو این سوال مدنظرتون بود بهش جواب بدم هر چی میدونم لازم بود بگم رو گفتم 


آها اینم بگم دقت کنید غلطام زیاده چون سر جلسه پایبند چند از ده نیستم و زیست شکدارامو میزنم

----------


## Sama.h

> دنبال معجزه نباش 
> اگه ساعت مطالعه بالا و با کیفیت داری
> از روش های مطالعه و منابع خودت مطمعنی 
> مشکل تمرکز هم نداری
> هرشب روتین داری
> هر شب حد اقل دوتا درس کوییز مبحثی زماندار حل میکنی 
> و تحلیل میکنی 
> مرور کل روز رو در آخر برنامه هرروز رعایت میکنی
> مرور مطالب قبلی رو در حد تورق قبل از شروع مبحث
> ...


اگر دنبال معجزه بودم نمیخوندم اون فقط یه تیتره
ولی مواردی که گفتی هر چند کلی قابل لحاظه ممنونم پیوستگی رو تا الان حفظ کردم ولی امیدم دیگه واقعا ناامید شده

----------


## Sama.h

> مشاور اخریت راست گفته،مشاور از کجا بفهمه مشکل کارت کجاست،مشاور فقط در صورتیکه خودت گیر کارت فهمیدی میتونه بهت راهکار بده.
> ما هم نه میدونیم غ هات بخاطر چیه نه نزده هات و فقط پیشنهاد میدیم خودتی که باید تحلیل ازمونو جدی تر بگیری هی ازمون و خطا کنی دستت بیاد.
> من جات بودم کلا میچسبیدم به تحلیل ازمون و هی از خودم ازمون میگرفتم تا بالاخره دلیلش در بیاد.
> 
> حالا کتابایی که واسه هر درس رو میزنی رو کامل میگی؟
> حداقل دو کتاب تست برای هر درس بنظرم لازمه برای درصد خوب.
> تو طول سال دهم و بعدش یازدهم چه منابعی میزدی؟


درمورد مشاوره اینو بگم دقیقا برا چی آدم سراغش میره؟من خودم برناممو میریزم خبرم برا راهکار مشکلاتم رفتم سراغش تازه باهاش هم درمیون گذاشتم که مشاوره برا من بیشتر جنبه راهنمایی داره تا برنامه ریزی و بعد انگیزه این خانم حتی تحلیلهامو نمیخونه درصدامو نیگاه نمیکنه و هی لازمه تو تماشا براش تکرار کنم آدم اگر مسئولیتی قبول می‌کنه اونم مسئولیتی که من از قبل باهاش سفت و سخت طی کردم باید پاش بمونه اما دریغ
کتاب برا زیست خود کتاب خیلی سبز و بعد آی کیو جای مشکل داشته باشم درسنامه یا فیلم
برا شیمی مبتکران فقط
برا ریاضی گاج و کلاس و جزوه دبیر البته جدیدا تصمیم بر استفاده از مهر و ماه گرفتم
برای فیزیک هم گاج و کلاس

----------


## mahdi_artur

شاید برنامه ریزی برای آزمون و نحوه مطالعه و به تسلط رسیدن شما ایراد داره،
ببینید برنامه ریزی آزمون محور برای هر درس سه مرحله کلی داره=
مرحله اول (آموزش)
ابتدا یک دور درسنامه رو سریع بخوانید، سپس به سراغ حل تست های زوج یا فرد منبع کمک درسی به صورت آموزشی و بررسی یکی یکی پاسخ سوالات بروید. (در این مرحله زمان نگیر ، خودت دست به قلم شو حل کن ، اگر در دروس حلیاتی به جواب نرسیدی نباید صرفا پاسخنامه رو یک دور روخوانی کنی و بگی من که دیگه بلد شدم و به سراغ تست بعدی بری، باید به صورت پلکانی پاسخ رو بررسی کنی، یعنی ابتدا یک قسمت از پاسخ رو می خونی حالا ادامه اش رو دیگه نمیخونی و خودت سعی می کنی ادامه بدی به حل کردن سوال / در دروس مفهومی مثل زیست یا مفاهیم شیمی بهتره پاسخنامه تستی که غلط زده ای یا کلا نتونستی حل کنی کامل مطالعه بشه و باز درسنامه یا متن کتاب مربوط به همان قسمت مجدد کامل و دقیق مطالعه بشه)

مرحله بعدی مرحله تثبیت هست، یعنی شما مرحله اول ات که تمام شد حالا میای تست های باقی مانده (زوج/فرد) منبع اول ات رو این بار بدون اینکه درسنامه بخونی شروع میکنی به حل دسته ای (مثلا 20 تا 20 تا یا 30 تا 30 تا و ...) حالا در این مرحله بسته به درصد و سابقه قبلی مطالعاتی خودت میتونی بیای زمان بگیری یا نگیری، مثلا کسی که هنوز در درسی به حدود 30-40 درصد هم نرسیده به نظر من ایراد کارش عدم تمرین زمان و سرعت تست زنی نیست و هنوز خیلی از قسمت های درسنامه رو متوجه نشده و در مرحله آموزش لنگ میزنه هنوز پس چنین شخصی اشتباهه که بیاد در مرحله تثبیت تایم بگیره و خودش رو در محدودیت زمانی قراره بده، چنین شخصی بهتره محدودیت زمانی تعریف نکنه و صرفا ادامه بده به آموزشی تست زدن و بررسی و تحلیل یکی یکی گزینه های هر سوال و مطالعه مجدد درسنامه همان سوالی که ایراد داشت فقط تفاوت این مرحله با مرحله قبلی در دو چیزه:
 1) در مرحله قبل حتما درسنامه/متن کتاب درسی مطالعه میشد و سپس تست زنی انجام میشد ولی در این مرحله به هیچ عنوان حق مراجعه اولیه به درسنامه رو ندارید (درسنامه وقتی مطالعه میشه که شما تستی رو غلط زدید و حالا متوجه میشید من در مبحث x هنوز ضعف آموزشی دارم و حالا برای رفع اشکال بعد از تست زدن مراجعه می کنید به درسنامه یا حتی فیلم آموزشی و ... نه اینکه قبل از تست زدن دوباره صفر تا صد درسنامه ها رو بخونی)
2) در مرحله قبلی بهتر بود یکی یکی تست بزنی و تحلیل کنی. ولی در این مرحله برای صرفه جویی در زمان و زدن تست های تثبیتی بیشتر بهتره دسته ای تست بزنی و مثلا 20 تا تست که پشت سر هم زدی حالا بری سراغ پاسخنامه و بررسی کنی همه رو باهم. خوبی که داره این کار این هست که تاب آوری شما رو در حل تست های پشت سرهم بالا میبره. مثلا کسی که همه تست های منزلش آموزشی و یکی یکی هست سر جلسه آزمون تا به جواب تستی رسید دلش میخواد بره پاسخنامه رو همون موقع چک کنه (عدم تاب آوری) که خوب سر جلسه پاسخنامه ای در اختیار شما نیست و برای همین خراب میشه نتیجه. یک خوبی دیگه که مرحله تثبیت داره این هست که دانش آموزی که عادت کرده به صرفا فیلم دیدن صرفا مطالعه درسنامه ها و بطور کلی آموزش دیدن رو مجبور میکنه بره سمت این ایده که با تست هم میشه یاد گرفت و میشه مرحله آموزش که ناقص مونده رو تکمیل کرد و استرس شما رو کاهش میده سر جلسه آزمونی که دیگه هیچ درسنامه و فیلم و دبیری در کار نیست که بیاد برای شما تست رو حل کنه و شما تخمه تو بشکنی و لذت ببری از تدریسش.

مرحله آخر که به نظرم مهم ترین مرحله برای پیشرفت در هر آزمونی هست: مرحله آزمون و سنجش
در این مرحله شما باید یکسری آزمون تک درس و کلی مشابه سال های قبل تمرین کنید (برای دانش آموزان تراز بالا بهتره دوز آزمون های کلی و جامع همه دروس بچربه به آزمون های تک درس که خب اکثر بچه ها ترازشون بالا نیست و مشکلات زیادی در ابتدای راه دارند که باید برعکس باشه یعنی آزمون تک درس بیشتری نسبت به جامع همه دروس بزنید و تحلیل کنید)
این مرحله یه سری ریزه کاری ها داره که پایین تر گفتم (مثلا زدن مجدد تست های نشان دار باید در همین مرحله اتفاق بیفته یا هدف گذاری که پایین تر بهش اشاره شده) اما مهم ترین نکته به نظرم 1-تمرین حل سوال در محدودیت زمانی که برای خودت تعیین کردی و افزایش سرعت تست زنی 2-مهارت نه گفتن (پایین تر گفتم) 3-رفع ایرادات باقی مونده از مراحل 1 و 2 و کاهش اون ها قبل از ورود به آزمون (خیلی از بچه ها با ناقص گذاشتن این مرحله وارد آزمون میشن خب دوست بزرگوار ! کسی که بدون آزمون زدن وارد آزمون جمعه قلمچی میشه چرا واقعا انتظار داره اون آزمونی که شرکت کرده ایرادات بزرگ و کوچک کارش رو نشون نده؟! خب شما آزمون اصلی جمعه رو جایگزین مرحله سوم برنامه ریزی برای آزمونت کردی پس حالام بشین و سر آشی که برای خودت پختی باش و حسابی با غلط هات و ایرادات کارت سر جلسه روبرو شو!)


یه سری ریزه کاری:
1- این حرف جالبی زده فکر می کنم ایراد بزرگ کار شما هم همین باشه:

نتیجه گیری: کیفیت تست هایی که میزنی باید جوری باشه که در کنار نشون دادن ضعف ها/ نواقص کار یه سری مهارت/دانش جدید هم اضاف کنه وگرنه اون تستی که داخل منزل شیر میشی میزنیش قرار نیست سر جلسه آزمون بهت کمک خاصی کنه. (هدف از تست زدن شمردن اینکه من امروز دقیقا 157 عدد تست زدم نیست، هدف اینه که شما آموزشت کامل شه توسط تحلیل اون تست و مطالعه پاسخنامه اش، هدف اینه که شما به ایرادات کارت پی ببری و بری رفع شون کنی و ...)

2-مهارت نه گفتن هم که ماشالله ندارید !
به هر سوالی نه نمی گید و تعداد غلط هاتون (به نسبت کل سوالات حل شده و درست) به نظر بالاست. برای کاهش تعداد غلط باید تلاش کنید در منزل (و نه سر جلسه آزمون اگر قصد مشاهده پیشرفت در نتیجه آزمون دارید) قبل از کار کردن آزمون مطابق سوابق قبلی مطالعاتی خودتون هدف گذاری کنید، خواهید دید این هدف گذاری هدف گذاری که کاظم آغای قلم چی دائم میگه همچین چیز بدی هم نیست، یعنی شما باید قبل از اینکه اصلا آزمون بزنید برای خودتان مشخص کنید که می خواهید از هر 10 سوال حداقل و حداکثر چه تعداد انتخاب کنید و پاسخ دهید. این هدف گذاری نباید روی هوا و بی حساب کتاب باشد، باید کاملا منطقی و مطابق شرایط خاص خودتان مثلا بگویید که در این آزمون می خواهم از هر 10 سوال به 6 سوال شیمی 1 پاسخ دهم. حالا به سراغ حل آزمون می روید و این بار در دور اول سعی می کنید ابتدا به هدف گذاری که داشتید نزدیک شوید، معمولا خیلی از سوالات دور اول حل نمیشن که ایرادی نداره. شما پاسخ غلط می دهید چون نه گفتن بلد نیستید و تعداد زیادی از سوالات آزمون را سفید می گذارید چون باز نه گفتن بلد نبوده اید و نشستید آن سوال دشوار که معمولا زیر 4-5 دقیقه شاید برای خیلی ها قابل پاسخ دادن نیست را حل کرده و حالا که وسط حل سوال فهمیدید که ای داد بر من که به حل این سوال ورود کردم بدلیل از دست دادن زمان زیاد تصمیم می گیرید دوباره آن سوال رو حل کنید یا حتی شانسی یکی از گزینه ها رو بزنید و اینطوری هم تعداد غلط تون زیاد میشه و هم نزده ها بیشتر میشن. مهارت نه گفتن یک معجزه نیست و با تمرین و تکرار تست زیاد در منزل بدست میاد. مثلا کسی که از حرکت شناسی 50 تیپ تست مختلف دیده و تمرین کرده قطعا از کسی که 30 تیپ سوال دیده در نه گفتن قوی تره و همین باعث میشه رفته رفته هم هدف گذاری بهتری کنید هم به هدف گذاری که کردید پایبند باشید و هم غلط/نزده کمتری ثبت کنید.

3-مطلب بعدی:
زدن مجدد تست های نشان دار (بویژه در درس ریاضی/فیزیک/مسائل شیمی)
اگر این کار رو انجام نمیدید و تست های نشان دار دوباره زده و مرور نمیشن قطعا نباید انتظار پیشرفت در آزمون داشته باشید.
حالا دانش آموزان قوی تر میان تست های غلط آزمون قبلی رو هم بعنوان تست نشان دار مجدد حل میکنن یا یه تایم جداگانه ای میدن و داخل فرجه دو هفته ای آزمون بعدی علاوه بر پیشروی به تحلیل آزمون و مطالعه و رفع اشکال مباحث ضعیف/نخوانده های آزمون قبلی میپردازند. مثلا در حد 1 ساعت هر روز رفع اشکال آزمون قبلی یا حتی زدن آزمون جدید یا تکراری از مباحث آزمون قبل انجام میگیره. شما اگر ایرادات آزمون های قبلی خودتون رو رفع نکنید چطور امید دارید به پیشرفت در آزمون بعدی؟!

4-مطلب آخر

----------


## Fatemeh873

> درمورد مشاوره اینو بگم دقیقا برا چی آدم سراغش میره؟من خودم برناممو میریزم خبرم برا راهکار مشکلاتم رفتم سراغش تازه باهاش هم درمیون گذاشتم که مشاوره برا من بیشتر جنبه راهنمایی داره تا برنامه ریزی و بعد انگیزه این خانم حتی تحلیلهامو نمیخونه درصدامو نیگاه نمیکنه و هی لازمه تو تماشا براش تکرار کنم آدم اگر مسئولیتی قبول می‌کنه اونم مسئولیتی که من از قبل باهاش سفت و سخت طی کردم باید پاش بمونه اما دریغ
> کتاب برا زیست خود کتاب خیلی سبز و بعد آی کیو جای مشکل داشته باشم درسنامه یا فیلم
> برا شیمی مبتکران فقط
> برا ریاضی گاج و کلاس و جزوه دبیر البته جدیدا تصمیم بر استفاده از مهر و ماه گرفتم
> برای فیزیک هم گاج و کلاس


من فکر میکنم ۲ کتاب واسه هر درس لازم باشه و مخصوصا ریاضی بخاطر تنوع تیپ هاش و زیست برای  نکات بیشتر طراح های مختلف (برای زیست ازمونهای مختلفی که هست نکات بهتری دارن،اونا رو بزنی از کتاب بیشتر بهتره)،فیزیک هم خیلی سبز و نردبام رو یه نگاهی بکن،بنظرم سختتر از گاج اند.
اینکه میگی تو تحلیل گاها کلا سوال رو نمیتونستی حل کنی هم حدس میزنم ایده اش رو ندیده بودی یا کلا باید تست های متنوعتر یا سطح بالاتر کار کنی.اما اینها صرفا یه حدسه.باز همون که خودت باید ازمون و خطا کنی ببینی مشکلت حل میشه با این یا نه.

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> در پاسخ سوال اول مطالعه پشت سر هم که نمیشه یک و نیم ساعتی یا دوساعته میخونم بعد استراحت منظورتون و از این سوال متوجه نمیشم
> در پاسخ به سوال دوم 
> سوال دوم تحلیل که میکنم متفاوته ولی اکثر اوقات این مورد که سر جلسه بلند نبودم ولی تو خونه تونستم حل کنم پیش اومده درمورد یه سری استان بوده در هر دو صورت نتونستم یه وقتایی هم چون تو اون مبحث مشکل عمقی دارم خیلی پیش میاد سوالاشو بلد نباشم
> درمورد سوال سومتون کلا دور اول تست زنی چه سوالی درست باشه چه غلط چه جواب نداده حتما تو تحلیل با دقت جواب رو میخونم نکته ای داشتن لازم باشه برمیدارم ولی اگه مرور باشه سوالای غلط و نزده رو فقط تو تحلیلام جوابشو با دقت میخونم درمورد غلط‌ها اینو بگم تستی رو بلد نباشم تو اموزشیا اول تمام تلاشمو برا حلش میکنم اگه نشد میرم پاسخنامه متوجه نشدم باز از یکی میپرسم یا علامت میزنم بعد از دبیر لبپرسم در کل علامت میخوره برا نزده هم دیگه نمی‌دونم چه نکته ای تو این سوال مدنظرتون بود بهش جواب بدم هر چی میدونم لازم بود بگم رو گفتم 
> 
> 
> آها اینم بگم دقت کنید غلطام زیاده چون سر جلسه پایبند چند از ده نیستم و زیست شکدارامو میزنم


سلام مجدد.

درباره سوال اول، خواستم ببینم که آیا ساعات زیادی رو پشت هم درس میخونین یا خیر؟ چون با درصد احتمال کمی، اینکه پشت سر هم و بدون هیچ استراحتی در بینش و به مدت خیلی طولانی درس بخونین، می‌تونه باعث کاهش بازدهی فرآیند درس خوندنتون بشه که خب خداروشکر گویا چنین مسئله‌ای نیست.

درباره سوال دوم، این مطلب که سوال‌هایی رو بلد نباشیم حل کنیم برای همه وجود داره. به هر حال مباحثی هستن که برای ما سخت ترن و باید تعداد تست خیلی بیشتری کار کنیم تا به تسلط برسیم. پس اون موضوع طبیعیه. ولی اینکه اکثر سوالات رو تو خونه بلدین ولی سرجلسه نمیتونین حل کنین، نشون دهنده ضعف تو مهارت مدیریت آزمونه که به تدریج و با حل کردن تعداد زیادی آزمون به دست میاد. فکر کنم یکی از راه های ممکن برای اینکه این مسئله حل بشه؛ همونیه که بالاتر دوست عزیزمون گفتن که شماست سه شنبه یا چهارشنبه آزمون مشابه پارسال قلمچی رو از سایت آزمون بدین و بعد بیاین ببینین مشکلتون چیه اونجا و نسبت به حلش اقدام کنین.(البته اگه قلمچی رو ثبت نام کردین تا حالا و دارین شرکت میکنین و بر اساس برنامش‌پیش میرین.)

درباره سوال سوم هم گفتم که شاید تأکید خیلی زیادی روی تعداد تست دارین و خیلی خوب سوالات رو تحلیل نمیکنین؛ چون مهمتر از تعداد تست، کیفیت تسته که بالاتر آقا مهدی آرتور هم اشاره کردن که خب طبق چیزی که میگین، این مشکل هم وجود نداره.

درباره پایبند نبودن به چند از ده که من حداقل درباره خودم میتونم بگم که خودم هم پایبند نبودم ولی نمی‌دونم کارم درست بوده یا نه. هر چند برای پایبند نبودن دلایلی داشتم.

درباره شک‌دار‌های زیست شناسی هم من شخصاً یه تعداد مشخصی رو برای زدن مشخص کرده بودم و اگه تعداد شک دارهام از اون عدد بیشتر میشد، بینشون انتخاب میکردم و هیچوقت تعداد شک‌دار‌های پاسخ داده‌شده زیست شناسی من، سرجلسه آزمون،  از اون تعداد بیشتر نمیشد. 

و.ن: تمام مطالبی که عرض کردم خدمتتون تجربه یا نظر شخصی بوده و ممکنه دارای اشتباه هم باشن. با شرایط خودتون و راهنمایی‌های سایر عزیزان هم بسنجین.

----------


## مالفیسنت

> به این آسانی هم که میگی نیست وگرنه همه الان به اون چیزی که میخواستندمیرسیدن


قرار نیست آسون باشه | من میگم یک متر جلو روشنه یک متر بره‌جلو یک متر بعدی روشن میشه

----------


## Gord_Afarid

@mahdi_artur@
سلام وقتتون بخیر
ببخشید این دوستمون (همین سما خانم که استارتر تاپیکن) خیلی با انجمن آشنایی ندارن ، با امتیاز و اینا و..... بعد توی چت باکس راهنمایی کردیم ولی مثل اینکه موثر واقع نشد.
خلاصه ش اینکه میخان به شما پیام خصوصی بدن مثل اینکه سوال دارن..... اگه لطف کنید پیغامتون رو باز کنید چند ساعت ...... من به نیابت از ایشون گفتم دیگه.
ممنان از شما

----------


## Gord_Afarid

میگم سما جان خب سوالت که درسیه. همین جا تو تاپیکت بپرس ، زحمت میکشن جواب میدن آقای آرتور....... اگه نیازه که خصوصی مطرح بشه که هیچی.....

----------


## Rainbow7

> جریان از این قراره که من تا قبل دهم فشار مدرسه تیز و نمونه روم بود که آزمون اونارو قبول شم حالا زد و نمونه قبول شدم بعدشم از تابستون نهم به دهم نشستم به خوندن برا کنکور گفتم از الان میخونم و آخرش هیچ پشیمانی ندارم در طول این مدت شش هفته مشاور جدی و غیر جدی داشتم دو سه تایشون کلا به دردم خوردن بقیشون ولی داغون و به فکر پول فقط اون دو سه تا هم به فکر بودن ولی خب راهنمایی میکردن و راهنمایی هاتون به پیشرفتم کمک میکرد اولا با تراز ۴۶۰۰اینا شروع کردم تابستون دهم یازدهم رسیدم به پنج و صد و رو همون موندم نوسانی نداشتم زیاد درسمو میخوندم کلی تست کلی آزمون ولی سر جلسه ازمونا دریغ از نتیجه گرفتن البته که تلاش الآنم که تابستون رفتن به دوازدهم بیشتر از قبله ولی اونموقع هم واقعا کم نذاشتم کلا گوشی استفاده نکردم تفریحاتم مختصر و به روز بعد آزمون موکول میشد هیچ روزی تا الان مطالعه ام به صفر نرسیده بوده ناامید شم ولی خوندم اما دریغ از نتیجه الان ترازام تو ازمونا میانگین ۵۴۰۰عه و بالاترین ترازم آزمون اول تابستون قلم چی ۶۵۰۰ با هر مشاوری صحبت کردم چون دیده کم نمیذارم و مونده مشکل چیه میگه همه چی شانسه یا هنوز زوده برا نتیجه گیری یا عجله نکن بالاخره نتیجه میگیری و... گوشم از این حرفا پره شما دیگه میدونین چی میگم باید نتیجه بگیری تا انگیزه بیشتر شه من موندم آخه من میخونم مگه نباید یکم پیشرفت رو داشته باشم؟؟؟؟؟پس کو الآنم با این مشاور آخری حرف زدم این کلا به جای راهکار همه ریش و قیچی داده دست خودم میگه تو بزرگ شدی بگرد راه چاره پیدا کن آخه آدم حسابی اگه به پیدا کردن بود دو ساله گشتم چرا هیچی نی میخوام باهاش قطع کنم مشکلی تو برنامه ریختن ندارم عملا مشکلم اینه چیا باعث میشه با تلاشم همچنان نتیجه این باشه حدودی بخوام بگم برا اختصاصیا هفتگی ۷۰۰تست و ۶۰ساعت مطالعه دارم(لطفا به مشاور گرفتنم خرده نگیرین من اینقدر فشار روم هست که نیاز دارم یکی کنارم باشه و حرفامو بشنوه و راهنمایی کنه)


سلام 
3 تا دلیل ممکنه داشته باشه 
یا مشکلت تو هنر زدن تست 
قبل از اینکه بری آزمون 
آزمون زماندار بزن 
یا منابعت مشکل دارن .
یا



یه مشکلی دیگه هم هست 
مثلا بودجه بندی ازمون هستش 
روی یه درس وقت میزاری روی اونیکی نه ترازت کم میشه 
کلا آدم باید از دهم شروع کنه بره یازدهم بعد دوازدهم تا یه چیزی حالیش بشه چون به نظرم ترتیب بندی دارن نظر منه ممکنه غلط باشه

----------


## Sama.h

> سلام 
> 3 تا دلیل ممکنه داشته باشه 
> یا مشکلت تو هنر زدن تست 
> قبل از اینکه بری آزمون 
> آزمون زماندار بزن 
> یا منابعت مشکل دارن .
> یا
> 
> 
> ...


ممنون منم همین کارو کردم دهم یازدهم در آخر دوازدهم برا زماندار هم بگم که کار میکنم مواردی که میگی ممکنه مشکلم باشه منم نیاز دارم ریشه ای حل بشن

----------


## Rainbow7

> ممنون منم همین کارو کردم دهم یازدهم در آخر دوازدهم برا زماندار هم بگم که کار میکنم مواردی که میگی ممکنه مشکلم باشه منم نیاز دارم ریشه ای حل بشن


خوبه پس 
دهم رو میخوانی بعد یازدهم بعد دوازدهم 

خودتم به این سوالی که کردی جواب بده 

عجله نکن نتیجه میگیری

----------


## n3gin2000

> جریان از این قراره که من تا قبل دهم فشار مدرسه تیز و نمونه روم بود که آزمون اونارو قبول شم حالا زد و نمونه قبول شدم بعدشم از تابستون نهم به دهم نشستم به خوندن برا کنکور گفتم از الان میخونم و آخرش هیچ پشیمانی ندارم در طول این مدت شش هفته مشاور جدی و غیر جدی داشتم دو سه تایشون کلا به دردم خوردن بقیشون ولی داغون و به فکر پول فقط اون دو سه تا هم به فکر بودن ولی خب راهنمایی میکردن و راهنمایی هاتون به پیشرفتم کمک میکرد اولا با تراز ۴۶۰۰اینا شروع کردم تابستون دهم یازدهم رسیدم به پنج و صد و رو همون موندم نوسانی نداشتم زیاد درسمو میخوندم کلی تست کلی آزمون ولی سر جلسه ازمونا دریغ از نتیجه گرفتن البته که تلاش الآنم که تابستون رفتن به دوازدهم بیشتر از قبله ولی اونموقع هم واقعا کم نذاشتم کلا گوشی استفاده نکردم تفریحاتم مختصر و به روز بعد آزمون موکول میشد هیچ روزی تا الان مطالعه ام به صفر نرسیده بوده ناامید شم ولی خوندم اما دریغ از نتیجه الان ترازام تو ازمونا میانگین ۵۴۰۰عه و بالاترین ترازم آزمون اول تابستون قلم چی ۶۵۰۰ با هر مشاوری صحبت کردم چون دیده کم نمیذارم و مونده مشکل چیه میگه همه چی شانسه یا هنوز زوده برا نتیجه گیری یا عجله نکن بالاخره نتیجه میگیری و... گوشم از این حرفا پره شما دیگه میدونین چی میگم باید نتیجه بگیری تا انگیزه بیشتر شه من موندم آخه من میخونم مگه نباید یکم پیشرفت رو داشته باشم؟؟؟؟؟پس کو الآنم با این مشاور آخری حرف زدم این کلا به جای راهکار همه ریش و قیچی داده دست خودم میگه تو بزرگ شدی بگرد راه چاره پیدا کن آخه آدم حسابی اگه به پیدا کردن بود دو ساله گشتم چرا هیچی نی میخوام باهاش قطع کنم مشکلی تو برنامه ریختن ندارم عملا مشکلم اینه چیا باعث میشه با تلاشم همچنان نتیجه این باشه حدودی بخوام بگم برا اختصاصیا هفتگی ۷۰۰تست و ۶۰ساعت مطالعه دارم(لطفا به مشاور گرفتنم خرده نگیرین من اینقدر فشار روم هست که نیاز دارم یکی کنارم باشه و حرفامو بشنوه و راهنمایی کنه)


سلام عزیزم ببین بنظرم اینکه درس میخونی ولی نتیجه نمیگیری ب یکی دوتا عامل مربوط نیس ممکنه سطح سوالات ازمون استاندارد نباشه اولا 
ممکنه تمرکز نداشته باشی 
ممکنه دچار وسواس مطالعه یا اشتباهات محاسباتی بشی 
باید روشهای مدیریت ازمون رو یاد بگیری نمیدوم پیش اومده برات ک سرجلسه هرچی فشار میاری جواب یادت نمیاد ب محض بیرون رفتن از ازمون یادت میاد این واس اینکه برنامه مروریت ناقصه 
کلا بنظرم اشتباهاتت رو ثبت کن تو ی دفتر مثلا و کم کم رفعش کن تا پیشرفت کنی 
اصلا ببین مشکل سواد ته یا تمرکزت

----------


## Sama.h

> سلام عزیزم ببین بنظرم اینکه درس میخونی ولی نتیجه نمیگیری ب یکی دوتا عامل مربوط نیس ممکنه سطح سوالات ازمون استاندارد نباشه اولا 
> ممکنه تمرکز نداشته باشی 
> ممکنه دچار وسواس مطالعه یا اشتباهات محاسباتی بشی 
> باید روشهای مدیریت ازمون رو یاد بگیری نمیدوم پیش اومده برات ک سرجلسه هرچی فشار میاری جواب یادت نمیاد ب محض بیرون رفتن از ازمون یادت میاد این واس اینکه برنامه مروریت ناقصه 
> کلا بنظرم اشتباهاتت رو ثبت کن تو ی دفتر مثلا و کم کم رفعش کن تا پیشرفت کنی 
> اصلا ببین مشکل سواد ته یا تمرکزت


وای عزیزم دقیقا هر چی گفتی رو تجریش کردم و بیشتر وسواس مطالعاتیه

----------


## n3gin2000

> وای عزیزم دقیقا هر چی گفتی رو تجریش کردم و بیشتر وسواس مطالعاتیه


سلام گلم ببین متاسفانه مشکل اینه که بچه ها گاهی وسواس رو با مرور اشتباه میگیرن فکر میکنن اگه به عقب برگردن انگار مطلب رو مرور کردن غافل از اینکه اون حسی که بهشون میگه چیزی یادت نمیاد فقط یه چلنج ذهنیه که ممکنه برای هر کسی پیش بیاد و همین وسواس مطالعاتی یکی از عمده ترین دلایل کند خوانیه برای ترک این عادت به این حسه که میاد سراغت اهمیت نده و تمرینهای تند خوانی رو انجام بده یکی از معروف ترین روشهای تند خوانی همون روزنامه واره فقط میخونی ک متوجه شی موضوع چیه 
یه تمرین فوق العاده هست که مثلا تو تایم های اضافیت مثلا جملات کتاب درسی زیست رو بی نقطه بنویس کم کم اینکارو تو ذهنت انجام بده یا مثلا ستاره ی بزرگی تو ذهنت تصور کن و هر راسش یه دایره بکش تو ذهن خودت ی دایره ترسیم کن اگه اولش سخت بود با انگشت تو هوا بکش ووووو اینا چند تا تکنیک ساده ی تند خوانی و تمرکز ذهن امیدوارم بدردت بخوره :Yahoo (1):

----------

